# New Govt logo



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

says it all!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's hope this is a stronger batch. The last government's condoms failure rate was terrible. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You did not mention the little t*t at the head.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Let's hope this is a stronger batch. The last government's condoms failure rate was terrible. :wink:


Well what you you reckon after 2 and a half years Tony? :lol:

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They're lasting well because they haven't been used much. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Apparently Dave's dad says they don't work!!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gords dad said they kept dropping off. :wink:

Must have been all the cold weather :wink: 

tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

and changing them only every 4 or 5 years just isn't on.......... :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear in mind that such things should NEVER be reused.....  :lol: :roll: 

maybe that will make it more interesting in a couple of years time....... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I once worked with a guy who openly bragged saving money, by washing, talcing, and re-rolling before re-using. A guy ahead of his time in the recycling business :lol: 

tony


----------

